# She's just so freakin' cute! Sorry I can't help myself



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

On an overcast day, in the drizzle and mud, my sweet little ray of sunshine did her best to brighten my day chasing birds, disemboweling stuffies and unpiling all the cut bushes I spent the morning piling.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Looks like someone had fun! . Nice!


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

What a sweet face! :wub:


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Looks like she enjoyed that first taste of Spring...


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Don't need Sun to have fun!


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

I love the first pic!!

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

She is very cute!! :wub: Sounds like she knows how to make a not so perfect day perfect!!


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

What a sweetheart! Looks like she had a good day!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks you guys! She so funny and so cute I end up with dozens of pictures. The camera/phone thing is just feeding my addiction.
She seems to know when it's time to be cute, when I am having an off day. I have no idea how anyone could look at that face and think she's mean. By goal for the week is to get a picture of belly tickles! You all will love it, apparently her belly is ticklish so she thrashes around on her back swatting me with her feet when I rub her belly. But she asks for it, I wish I could get videos on here.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Sabi looks more then ready for spring. Gotta love a dog who helps w/ yard work. You go Sabi!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Such a beautiful face. It's awesome to have a dog who can entertain herself.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Adorable. 

Videos. I love Vimeo, lot less horky then youtube IMO. Far Fewer ads too.

Create an account on Vimeo (or..youtube if you do prefer).

Take your video and upload it to Vimeo/youtube. Then it's a matter of copying the link of your video into your post. 

If you want to get a little fancier and have a PC I like using Microsoft Movie Maker to do some basic edits and add captions as such. Then upload it to Vimeo. 



Sabis mom said:


> Thanks you guys! She so funny and so cute I end up with dozens of pictures. The camera/phone thing is just feeding my addiction.
> She seems to know when it's time to be cute, when I am having an off day. I have no idea how anyone could look at that face and think she's mean. By goal for the week is to get a picture of belly tickles! You all will love it, apparently her belly is ticklish so she thrashes around on her back swatting me with her feet when I rub her belly. But she asks for it, I wish I could get videos on here.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

She was really having a blast  Nice photos!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Adorable.
> 
> Videos. I love Vimeo, lot less horky then youtube IMO. Far Fewer ads too.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Lets see if it works?
https://vimeo.com/122995658


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I don't know what that means. lol.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Your backyard looks like mine. Fluffs of stuffed animals innards floating around. Pretty lady.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Oh yay! When I posted the video I didn't think it worked.

Yes Shadow's fav pastime is disemboweling stuffies. She's a bit creepy about it, locates the squeaky thing and then tears a hole to remove it. She will methodically pull stuffing out until she finds the squeaker and then drop it at my feet and move on to her next victim. Here's hoping she never gets hold of anything alive.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

she is very pretty, love her head!


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Love this - she's having a blast


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

It sure did!

I love my stick.  Cute, she is a pretty, pretty girl. 



Sabis mom said:


> Thanks! Lets see if it works?
> https://vimeo.com/122995658


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

Love her!!!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> It sure did!
> 
> I love my stick.  Cute, she is a pretty, pretty girl.


She is a bad girl, she just nailed me good. 

But I love her to bits and you should NOT have told me how to upload videos.

Have to clean up my hand before work. You guys are the best!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Hehehe I know! Videos are addicting. 




Sabis mom said:


> She is a bad girl, she just nailed me good.
> 
> But I love her to bits and you should NOT have told me how to upload videos.
> 
> Have to clean up my hand before work. You guys are the best!


----------



## Asten (Feb 1, 2015)

She's beautiful! Such a sweet face :wub:


----------

